# 2.2 Diesel - Problem



## csamoila (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello, I have a Nissan X-Trail 2.2 Diesel (y 2003). I bought it with 94000 KM. At this moment I have 102000 KM. From the beginning there was black smoke from the exhaust. I thought it's because of bad diesel. Some times there was less smoke or no smoke at all.

Several days ago a bigger problem appeared. There is a strange sound crrrrrrcrrrr in the turbine when I accelerate and the car is very underpowered. A lot of black smoke from the exhaust. I cannot drive it right now because of this under power.

Any advice? Thank you for your help.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like a bearing in the turbo might be siezing up causing it not to spin as fast as it should be and causing the loss of power. Better get an expert workshop to check it out. The black smoke is usually to do with poor combustion I think [ the two problems are most likely related].


----------



## csamoila (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,

Thank you for your answer. I was with my Nissan in the official service center.

Here is what they found out. ECM didn't work correctly, it showed 1,20 instead of 1 even without pushing the accelerator. So it didn't work correctly for a long period of time. I had black smoke before but didn't pay attention. Even there was a little bit of loose of power. Because I didn't change the ECM 5 months ago when smbdy adviced me to check it, now the Intercooler, Ehaust system .. were very dirty. So i have arrived in the point that the car doesn't have the possibility to work properly.

They found out this when they changed the ECM and the problem persisted. They took off the turbo, exhaust system ... and cleaned everything. Thx God all these systems are in perfect condition .

So changing the ECM, cleaning everything, did the thing. My car is like new now and it's the first time I see its full power, wrooooom wroooom wrooooooom . And no more black smoke like before the incident.

Very Happy that didn't need to buy another turbo or other pricy things.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

well done.. another happy xey owner....


----------

